# Marzocchi 55 available for 375$



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=130325&cat=160&brand=153
Marzocchi 55 R Fork (2008) - 375$

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=130324&cat=160&brand=153
Marzocchi 55 TST2 Fork (2008) - 475$

Does anybody have one of these yet. Do you think it's worth the extra 100$ for 20mm more travel and TST2?


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

CanadianPreston said:


> 20mm more travel and TST2?


 and bigger stanchions? think that's a typo on the R.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

R = Crappy damper and no compression adjustment.
TST2 = Much better damper and compression adjustment.

It's worth it..


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm interested in seeing what the internal construction of TST2 is and then finding out if an RC2 damper from a 66 would fit in there.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

I´d rather get a 2008 Talas RC2. Instead of buying a 2008 fork and putting another damper in it, you would get a kickass fork right from factory.

I am on an 2008 TalasRC2, was on RC2 Marzocchi 66s last year. And the difference is just huge. The Fox damper feels so much better, it´s like going from a Drop Off with SSV to an 66RC2, just that you even step up, from the already high 66 RC2 level to the stellar FOX RC2 performance.

Really, this fork feels exactly like I wanted all my other forks to feel like.
I was not so sure about Fox before, thought there goods were hyped and overpriced. I owned 10+ Marzocchi forks and 5+ Rock Shox forks. My satisfaction with the Zoke forks just shrinked from year to year. I liked the feel of my Pikes, but they were to short, the Lyrik and the Totem not reliable.

So I finally dumped the incredible sum of $$ and bought a 36 Talas RC2.
What can I say, I am really absolutely happy that I did it.

And now Marzocchi even transferred their production to Taiwan and Rocky Mountain produces their new DH-flagship in Taiwan too.

(now I sound like an old fart for the first time, but come on the single reason why someone pays a lot for an Rocky Mountain is the fact, that it is Canadian)

Greetings Znarf


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Znarf,

You speak some good words. I too have lost confidence in Zoke and their offerings and service over the last couple years left something to be desired. I was lucky picking up one of the last Z.1 Lights and a Z.1 RC2 for my gf recently before they were all gone. At this point, if I'm buying, I'm likely not going for Zoke, as the current offerings from other manufacturers, such as Fox, Magura, and Rock Shox are more in tune with my needs than Zoke is.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

I found a 55r at Alfred E. Bike (aebike.com) for $317 and Jenson approved my price match request.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Znarf said:


> And now Marzocchi even transferred their production to Taiwan and Rocky Mountain produces their new DH-flagship in Taiwan too.
> 
> (now I sound like an old fart for the first time, but come on the single reason why someone pays a lot for an Rocky Mountain is the fact, that it is Canadian)
> 
> Greetings Znarf


Furthermore... How in hell Magura can deliver a similar fork to Fox and Marzocchi BUILT IN GERMANY for less if compared with the top models (basically, all Wotans are equal, exception made for the remotes)????

A Wotan runs for around +800 high bucks (let's say 900), while the 55 ATA, Lyrik 2-Step and TALAS 36 RC2 are a grand... Made in Germany, Taiwan and the People's Republic of California respectively.

Some of them are making more money out of their forks, uh?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get the hell outta here you Magura whore 

How much striction on the Talas? Linear or progressive? Manainance? please enlighten me Znarf, you catched my attention!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm, $375 for a decent longer travel for seems kinda sketchy


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok tacubaya,

here´s my review.

I was on a very well dialed and broken in 66SL before, I had a 2006 Boxxer Ride as a sparefork for the 66, before that I was on a Pike, a Z1 FR1 and some Manitou/Marzocchi/Rock Shox XC forks.

I never really felt 100% happy with the 66SL(2006 model without ATA). It always had some stiction, even when properly lubed and cycled through the travel a few times. Big hits were nice, i.e. drops and hucks to flat etc. Everything else, chatter and stutter bumps, small stuff and so on were not, what the 66 shined at. At least for my taste, it was to noisy, when going from compression to rebound, it felt harsh.


The 2008 36 Talas RC2 is completely different.
Initial setup is really, really easy. Only one air chamber to be pumped up. The manual sports a pressure table for different rider weights. They are quite right, my bike has a very long wheelbase and slack angles, I therefore use a little less pressure (2psi less than what Fox recommends for me).
Right out of the box the fork feels stellar. Dial in your rebound setting (very easy, adjuster is right on top of the right stanchion). Leave the compression settings at stock setting for the first rides.
If the fork hasn´t been moved for a couple of days, it can have a bit of initial stiction, but really only until you push on the fork once. (My Pike, Boxxer, Z1FR1 etc, they all did that, I guess the it has to do with the seals drying out or whatever) 
Once you´ve cycled the fork, there is no more stiction. And I mean, really no stiction. The compression feels firm when pushing the fork down, standing next to the bike, even on the lowest settings. But on the trail it feels just perfect. 
The fork smoothes out the bumps and holes and gets better, the bigger the bumps and stuff get. At the same time it gives good feedback about the trail, it doesn´t just swallow every movement, including your weight shifting etc. 
It´s really hard to explain and I am not just hyping a new product that I got, but I am really surprised how big the difference between this fork and the ones I had before is.

It feels as stiff and plush as a full on DH fork (Boxxer or 888), but at the same time it is ridiculously light and makes the bike nimble. Mine weighs 2340g including the axle, a lot lighter than my 2650g 66SL and also a lot lighter than a Wotan.

It doesn´t feel like an air fork at all. The damping is linear for 2/3 of it´s stroke and then gets progressive. It has an internal adjustable bottom out unit, which can be tuned by Fox or Push, or whoever services the fork. 
Also the seperate High and Lowspeed compression does make a big difference, you could get it really the way you like. I am not experimenting that much, because it feels spot on right now.

Earlier 36 Talas forks always felt a little strange to me, they felt a bit dead (2005/2006 models of buddies etc.) 
My 2008 is just fantastic. 

Oh, almost forgot the Talas travel adjust and the quick release axle.
Those features simply work. I did not have an on the fly travel adjustment on my 66. Didn´t miss it too much. Now that I have it on my 36 I use it all the time, you just flip the lever to 100/130/160mm push on the fork, while riding and you´ve got a 100/130 or 160mm fork. Perfect. (just hope it holds up, but I am confident, didn´t read about a lot of problems)

The new Magura forks are really nice indeed. I work parttime at a nice LBS, they carry a lot of Magura and Fox fork this season, almost no more Rock Shox because of BIG troubles with defective forks last season.

The Magura forks work great and are affordable, the finish is not as good as Fox though (I think and I am german and live 80km from the Magura factory )

You´ll just notice the difference when you take a Wotan and a Talas in your hands, the decals on the Fox feel a little bit more high end, the powder coat is a tiny bit nicer, the box and the manual are a bit stylisher. It´s not a big difference, as both forks are really top notch, it´s just those 2% plus that you either need, or don´t need.

What finally turned me towards the Talas and not the Wotan were:
1.More spring like, linear curve of the Talas (Wotan has even better small bump sensivity, but has a soft mid stroke, I don´t like that)
2.weight - Talas is lighter
3.Reliability, the Wotan "can" have some issues, the Talas is a bit older and proven  

One thing to notice about Fox suspension components is the fact, that you are recommended to have them serviced once a year.
You actually don´t have to, since warranty is not that long anyway. 
However I think I´ll shell out those $$ and get it serviced once it feels not as good anymore. Quality, high tech components need maintenance and that´s ok with me, as long as they work well and are reliable.

I tinkered with my Marzocchis a lot, but I came to the decision that I enjoy riding even more than fiddling with my bike (although I love that too). So I let someone else worry about my fork bushings, an occasional oil change is easy to do anyway, even on a Fox.

If you´ve got any questions left, just ask.

Greetings Znarf


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot Znarf, It was all I wanted to hear. I would jump on a Talas (right now I have a Works Tuned 2006 66SL) but I hate having to get the fork for damper mantainance and such, even though there are plenty Fox service centers here in Mexico.

I am looking right now in changing the Doppio on my 66 for an X cartridge to minimize mantainance and take advantage of the Works Tuned lowers 

Thanks again for the review!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Znarf said:


> I´d rather get a 2008 Talas RC2. Instead of buying a 2008 fork and putting another damper in it, you would get a kickass fork right from factory.


Yeah, but I'd rather have a fork that has easily adjustable progressivness and the ability to give good performance irregardless of riding style (agressiveness).

I don't ride the marzocchi air forks though, I know better than that.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ... even though there are plenty Fox service centers here in Mexico.


There's one only... All "Service Centers" send the Fox stuff to Aguascalientes Tech Center.

Oh... If you happen to buy it in the US, make sure you don't have a warranty issue as Fox Mexico will not honor the Warranty of items bought outside México.

That said, there are more Fox Service Centers in Mexico than those from any other brand... Fox has one, the rest have none.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Marzocchi has technicians here in Mexico (Bicimaniacos) but they are expensive in labour and I wouldn't trust my fork to them... they thought my 66SL as "all mechanic parts with no oil".... 

Rockshox service seems to be made by Teknobike, Manitou shocks serviced by Adrian Cortina when he hangs around here


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

@Jayem: I don´t know how the Talas RC2 would not have kick ass performance for different riding styles?  
The high speed compression adjustment is really handy for drops and such. I know highspeed comp is not equal to bottom out. But it is really handy to just turn a knob and make the fork feel different, i.e. perfect for drops and rough stuff. 
I´ve spent a lot of the last year on all kinds of comparable forks, especially Marzocchis. All Mountains, Z1, 66s and even Super Ts, all in different versions/frankenforks with TST and RC2 and HSCV and even SSVF dampers.

Yeah, they are so easy to work on, change oil, make the progressive and so on. But they just don´t work for me. I am very light (150lbs) and even with 5w oil, they feel strange. 
I also feel that most Marzocchi forks (don´t know about the55s though, maybe TST2 is different) work well for one particular niche, until you tinker with the oil levels.

And I find that they dive quite a bit, but thats just the typical Marzocchi midstroke, some love it, some don´t.


With my 2008 36, I feel really lucky, it works on various terrains, without adjusting it. You feel, that the damper really does it´s job. And it feels really predictable. I love it.
Progressiveness is no issue, but I tend to be smooth on forks anyway.

My point is not to hype or bash certain products. 
I am just saying, that I PERSONALLY  like this particular fork much better than anything I´ve tried before. And because I am an absolute sissy about forks, I tried and owned a lot of them. Hopfefully I´ll hang on to that Fox for a longer time.

In fact, I always dreamed of a longer Pike, then the Lyrik came out and was absolutely stinky, at least with the issues and it´s totally linear travel = bottoms too easy.
Now I got the Talas and the search is over.

Greetings 
Znarf

PS:A 66 RC2x is a really nice fork, it feels awesome and is bomb proof, was just too much for my riding and my weight. But I am sure, you can get really lucky on coil Zocchis too. Most important thing is, they are reliable, as long as your bike is working, everythings ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

At Go-ride.com we actually sell the 55 for less than the prices you are referencing. To date none of the 55s have been delivered yet, but we are expecting the higher end ones today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Scott,

Any idea if TST just carries over in name, or if it's the same crap as before? I'm not only referring to performance, but durability.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm curious too, I only have experience on the higher end Zokes Z1, 66 and 888 coils and have never felt the TST series before. Can anyone give me a comparison to how the TST feels vs a 66 RC2? The pricepoint is sweet on the 55 TST2, and if they don't feel like a JR T or a Drop off I would be interested in the new 55. I'm torn, since I have the 07 66RC2 ETA and I have been pretty happy overall but would love to lose some of the weight and drop the front a little as long as performance was close to my 66. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

I wouldn´t get rid of the 66RC2 Eta, as it is bomb proof and top notch - in the Marzo lineup.
I´d definitely recommend to wait for a couple of months and see how the new forks are.
I had some time on an All Mountain 1 with TST, it felt definitely closer to a Drop Off, than to a Z1 FR1. And I didn´t even like the HSCV of the Z1.

I heard (doesn´t mean it´s true) that the new TST cartridges are made of metal, rather than with rubber thingies.
But that´s the usual half-wisdom of a message board lizard.  

Greetings Znarf


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the input Znarf...That's exactly what I was looking for. It sounds like it may be a step down if it is closer to the Drop off, so I think I'll wait and see. I've feel feel pretty spoiled riding the 66 and 888 with the RC2 cartriges.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I purchased a Zoke 55 TST2 in mid November for a 2007 Spec Enduro buildup. In less than 30 days and 150 miles I am having travel and lockout issues. I can’t reach the last 80mm of fork travel… feels like hydraulic lock… and when I put the TST lever in the lock position the fork will still cycle around 50mm. For those of you with TST experience does this seem like cartridge failure (rupture)? 

I bought the fork new and will be contacting Zoke next week… after reading all afternoon I am going to ask to have the RC2 cartridge installed if that is possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Has Zoke told you that an RC2 is possible? The architecture is different, so I'm wondering if this can be done or not. Maybe an 08 RC3 cart could possibly work, who knows.

Before I speculate on the problem, it has to be noted that the TST carts for 08 are mysteries. No one knows what they are. Supposedly, they are different from the TST carts from 05-07, but there is no proof of it. They are being reported to be better performers, at the least.

Basically, the old TST's were closed cart designs, unlike the HSCV and RC2 open dampers. What this means is the open bath types have ports in them that allows the exchange of fluid from the inside to the bath outside. This is needed because as the damper compresses, the damper rod needs to displace fluid. It will not if the cart is sealed and filled to the top. You can't have an air bubble at the top, so you either need an open bath cart, or a sealed cart with a segregated bladder for gas, typically air. What Fox and Cannondale (lefty) do, as well as several other manufacturers, is put this bladder inside the walls of the cart. The rubber bladder is protected inside and not subject to movement, other than its own compression.

What zoke did with the old TST's is put this bladder OUTSIDE the cart, between it and the stanchions. Not only that, but if the membrane for the bladder fails, the cart needs to be replaced, unlike the internal bladder designs. Who knows if this is the case with the new one. 

Perhaps there's too much bath oil in yours?


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I don’t have first hand experience with the internal workings of the forks, but I have a pretty good idea how they work after reading and looking at everything I could find on the subject. If I am correct the TST cartridge is connected to the sanctions and moves within the lower housings? With that said I expect to find the cartridge has failed and allowed oil into the bottom of the fork housing … now with the oil below the cartridge in the right leg I cannot push the ruptured cartridge through the oil... hence my statement of hydraulic lock. Also if I am correct, the reason the lockout will not function is that air has replaced the oil that leaked into the lower portion of the right leg. From what I have read the cartridge must be air free or the lockout will not be positive… hence my fork will now still cycle 50mm with the lockout feature activated. 

All of this just happened in the last couple of days: prior I was getting full travel and the lockout feature was very positive… no slack. I am not that hard on the fork: no jumps at all... just hammering some sweet single-track. I like a very plush ride and therefore only have 7 psi in the preload chamber. Sag is 25-30% with my rider weight of 210 lbs. Seldom do I ever come close to bottoming out the travel. I really like the lockout feature of this 55, but would be willing to forgo the lock to preserve reliability. Maybe when I get to talk to Zoke next week they will have a suggestion for a long-term fix. RC2-3-whatever so long as it works 

I might also add a friend of mine just bought a 55R last week after riding my fork. Just maybe his will last


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

flyag1 said:


> Well I don't have first hand experience with the internal workings of the forks, but I have a pretty good idea how they work after reading and looking at everything I could find on the subject. If I am correct the TST cartridge is connected to the sanctions and moves within the lower housings? With that said I expect to find the cartridge has failed and allowed oil into the bottom of the fork housing &#8230; now with the oil below the cartridge in the right leg I cannot push the ruptured cartridge through the oil... hence my statement of hydraulic lock. Also if I am correct, the reason the lockout will not function is that air has replaced the oil that leaked into the lower portion of the right leg. From what I have read the cartridge must be air free or the lockout will not be positive&#8230; hence my fork will now still cycle 50mm with the lockout feature activated.
> 
> All of this just happened in the last couple of days: prior I was getting full travel and the lockout feature was very positive&#8230; no slack. I am not that hard on the fork: no jumps at all... just hammering some sweet single-track. I like a very plush ride and therefore only have 7 psi in the preload chamber. Sag is 25-30% with my rider weight of 210 lbs. Seldom do I ever come close to bottoming out the travel. I really like the lockout feature of this 55, but would be willing to forgo the lock to preserve reliability. Maybe when I get to talk to Zoke next week they will have a suggestion for a long-term fix. RC2-3-whatever so long as it works
> 
> I might also add a friend of mine just bought a 55R last week after riding my fork. Just maybe his will last


How does the TST2 feel over rocks at high speed? What other forks have you owned?


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nagaredama said:


> How does the TST2 feel over rocks at high speed? What other forks have you owned?


I wish I could say a lot of different forks... but the truth is very few. Fox Air, 32 Talas, Rock Shock 318, Zoke AM 3 and 4,

No small bump compliance on the fox.... at speed you may as well be on ridged fork

The RS 318 is one sorry xc fork at best and very stiff.... but to light for Dirt Jumping. (Kind of like a man without a home...LOL)

The AM blows through the travel... put in enough air to keep from bottoming out the fork and you ride at the top of the travel and can't reach the bottom :-(

The 55 TST is very smooth always... high speed or low speed... big hits and small hits.... Also it is very easy to setup. I am running @ 25% sag which only requires 7PSI in the TST cartridge. (210 lb rider) I might bottom out the fork one time in every two rides. How smooth is very smooth, well it's not a smooth as my rear shock (Fox RC coil). I have not ridden any fork that can compare to the buttery smooth ride provided by the fox coil shock. I did ride a circle or two on a friends Fox 36 van and a Fox 40... I was not impressed at all seeing they have nearly 2 times the money in there forks that I paid for the 55.

For the money I just can't find a better deal than the 55... ($425 to my door for a brand new 55 TST2) I wish I would have paid the $330 for the 55R advertised here on MTBR deal page a while back. if the RC2 cartridge will work in the 55 the parts are going to be like $175. Let's see... 330 + 175 = $ 505 for a new 55 RC2 

BTW, I shipped the fork back to Zoke and they should have it by Monday. They are going to see if they can replace the TST2 with an RC2 spring. I should know something by the end of next week... hopefully I will be riding the first 55 RC2 in existence... No More AIR, not even a hybrid...He, hee


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

flyag1 said:


> For the money I just can't find a better deal than the 55... ($425 to my door for a brand new 55 TST2) I wish I would have paid the $330 for the 55R advertised here on MTBR deal page a while back. if the RC2 cartridge will work in the 55 the parts are going to be like $175. Let's see... 330 + 175 = $ 505 for a new 55 RC2
> 
> BTW, I shipped the fork back to Zoke and they should have it by Monday. They are going to see if they can replace the TST2 with an RC2 spring. I should know something by the end of next week... hopefully I will be riding the first 55 RC2 in existence... No More AIR, not even a hybrid...He, hee


55R only has 140mm of travel not the 160mm like the TST2.

Please let me know what they. I called and asked about converting a 2007 All Mountain 2 with the 20mm lowers and 160mm travel to the RC2 setup and it wouldn't be a problem. Those AM2 are on closeout for $285 on eBay. But if the TST2 can be converted to RC2 having the new chassis would be worth it.

Keep us posted!


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nagaredama said:


> 55R only has 140mm of travel not the 160mm like the TST2.
> 
> Please let me know what they. I called and asked about converting a 2007 All Mountain 2 with the 20mm lowers and 160mm travel to the RC2 setup and it wouldn't be a problem. Those AM2 are on closeout for $285 on eBay. But if the TST2 can be converted to RC2 having the new chassis would be worth it.
> 
> Keep us posted!


140 mm 55R can be converted to160mm (pull spring in left leg, flip spacers from top to bottom of spring done) Notice: oem 55r is 160 look at the 08 narcos and commencials


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

flyag1 said:


> 140 mm 55R can be converted to160mm (pull spring in left leg, flip spacers from top to bottom of spring done) Notice: oem 55r is 160 look at the 08 narcos and commencials


Very good info! Bummer it doesn't have ETA.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

flyag1 said:


> 140 mm 55R can be converted to160mm (pull spring in left leg, flip spacers from bottom of small spring to top of big spring done) Notice: oem 55r is 160 look at the 08 narcos and commencials










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

flyag1 said:


>


Nice! Thanks for that! I wonder if the 55 TST2 can be dropped to 140mm (520mm A-C)?

Both the 55 R and 55 TST2 are coil/air PL in the left leg.... hmmm.....

Anyone know?

140mm would be perfect for what I need. I just need a more stout fork and one I can rake out a bit for resort days. I don't want to give up my fantastically low BB by going to a 545mm A-C full time (13" bb on a 6" bike = railing fun :thumbsup.

P


----------



## kbteachme (Dec 21, 2005)

Please let me know if the 55 can be converted to RC2. I hear that the 55 is stronger and lighter than last year's 66. Marzocchi has finally made a fork that is as good or better than the Fox 36 for less. I also like the new QR 20mm. I predict that this fork will be the standard for all mountain forks in '08. I'm saving up and getting one for my Intense Uzzi SLX.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

kbteachme said:


> Please let me know if the 55 can be converted to RC2. I hear that the 55 is stronger and lighter than last year's 66. Marzocchi has finally made a fork that is as good or better than the Fox 36 for less. I also like the new QR 20mm. I predict that this fork will be the standard for all mountain forks in '08. I'm saving up and getting one for my Intense Uzzi SLX.


From what I understand it can't be converted to RC2.

My 07 AM1 with TST2 feels really good. Maybe the 55 TST2 won't be as bad as everyone thinks.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> R = Crappy damper and no compression adjustment.
> TST2 = Much better damper and compression adjustment.
> 
> It's worth it..


True true, but Tst2 with open bath = crappy for 160mm I would much rather go with a used 36 any day. Anymore I think of the 55 as a drop off triple, which of course sucks


----------



## scottam (Jul 29, 2007)

my 55R rattles when going thru small rocks and bump. It sounded like something is loose inside the fork. It could be my headset but i checked the headset and there is no play. Anyone running a 55r facing similar problem.

Other than this problem and the heavy weight the fork is great. I jumped 4 ft, dropped 20ft, all no problem. It felt very stiff and strong


----------

